# Mozart Hindi Esplanade- II



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

So i again take the services of Falco Symphony group of musicians to perform a classical romantic song! Again the male vocals taken by johannes holzel and female vocals by desiree nosbusch. Musicians with violins, big voilas, piano, trumpet, glockenspiel, drums, horn bassoons, flute and guitar as usual. Accompanied by female background singers.






hmmmm

johannes holzel
What if this moon said something?
And this night heard it something else!!!
(Won't this be love?)
Would you too listen unknowingly?
If then love!

desiree' nosbusch
Oh! If ever tis moonlighting came
And said the same things
About me in love?
If then love!

johannes holzel
What if this moon said something?
And this night heard it something else!!!
(Won't this be love?)
Would you too listen unknowingly?
If then love!

johannes holzel
Now what should i ever said?
If tis love could have stayed
what then could had gone wrong!
if ever love happened to me...

Is then i played into this...
Or had gone fishing! (2)
how could i ever desist?
If then love!

desiree nosbusch
What if this moon said something?
And this night heard it something else!!!
(Won't this be love?)
Would you too listen unknowingly?
If then love!

la la la oh uhmmmm

desiree nosbusch
who knows there was someone?
whose presence i just felt
might be in dreams
seems tis love imaginary

you are there someplace
and i am at some other
then whose love i heard?
If then love!

johannes holzel
What if this moon said something?
And this night heard it something else!!!
(Won't this be love?)
Would you too listen unknowingly?
If then love! (plays)

desiree' nosbusch
if ever i desired to sacrifice myself for someone
whom never cares to know
and what love misinterprets
its not at his faults!
what i just understood
he never even said love!
If then love! thinks....

johannes holzel
What if this moon said something?
And this night heard it something else!!!
(Won't this be love?)
Would you too listen unknowingly?
If then love!

desiree' nosbusch
Oh! If ever tis moonlighting came
And said the same things
About me in love?
If then love! (persists)


screenshot tool


----------

